# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Sustalone? What the fuk

## added_juice

What's up everybody? I am new to the sight and I have found a lot of useful information. I am in the middle of a Sus cycle and I had to re-up. My guy has always been reliable, but this time he came back with Sustalone 250. Says it is manf. by Holland Medicines Company. Can't find it anywhere, Anywyone ever seen or heard of it? BTW, it was bought in Iraq

----------


## Seajackal

Welcome aboard bro! Sorry I don't know that brand nor ever seen it before. I
was kinda WTF Stalone's Sustanons, man that's Rocky!

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Never seen it before, but can you get some more clear pics.

----------


## ajfina

refreakinggoshdarndickulous

----------


## added_juice

Hey thanks a lot guys. I am pretty new to this but I am no idiot. Definitely not going to just take anything somebody gives me. Sorry about the pic quality but I don't have access to a better cam right now. Writing is light green and very hard to read: 

SUSTALONE 
H.M.C. 
250 mg/1 ml 
Batch No. 051005 
Mfg. Date: 10/2005 
Exp. Date: 10/2008

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Ive never seen those before, but in my opinion, stick with the Organon sustanons. That one looks like someone is trying to pull a fast one. I would tell you to email the company on the bottom of the box, but if you did, of course they are going to tell you the product is real. Maybe email them and ask them what other products they produce. I wouldnt mind getting that product tested. Good luck with those..Ill check around and see what I can come up with on that company.

----------


## MichaelCC

I've never seen it before like other guys above.
Looks similar like some kind of replica of Nile Sustanon to me.

----------


## sevenmann

ummmmmm since when has Deca been a Testosterone ? ? ? 
Testosterone Decanoate ? ? ? 

Better bring it back to your now unreliable source
or even better yet, watch him inject it and then maybe, just maybe he'll get a growth on his arm which has to be surgically removed as i did and be scard for life . . Good job fakers!! anything for a buck eh boys

----------


## Seajackal

> ummmmmm since when has Deca been a Testosterone ? ? ? 
> *Testosterone Decanoate* ? ? ? 
> 
> Better bring it back to your now unreliable source
> or even better yet, watch him inject it and then maybe, just maybe he'll get a growth on his arm which has to be surgically removed as i did and be scard for life . . Good job fakers!! anything for a buck eh boys


This is one of the compound of sust, the decanoate is only the ester name which
the testosterone is attached to...it's not the known deca... :Wink:

----------


## GetHugeDieTrying

persoanlly ug labs work just as good. to me theres no point in buying 1ml amplets for **-**$ canadian for 1ml sust250 and it could be fake... why not buy a 10ml sus250 for under ***$ and from a rep ug lab.. defiently save the hassels of wondering if ur gear is fake.

----------


## Seajackal

Please no hints in pricing stuffsm bro! Thanks!

----------


## jordan4860

Hey man i got some of the same shit did you ever figure out if it was the real deal?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Hey man i got some of the same shit did you ever figure out if it was the real deal?



Eye of the tiger bro.. lol.

----------


## jordan4860

Yeah i might just have to give up on that stuff. If it did'nt work that's one thing. But the guy talking about the growth on his arm is a definite no go. It's not quite worth that to me. So nobody could ever find any information about said company?

----------


## last_samurai

> What's up everybody? I am new to the sight and I have found a lot of useful information. I am in the middle of a Sus cycle and I had to re-up. My guy has always been reliable, but this time he came back with Sustalone 250. Says it is manf. by Holland Medicines Company. Can't find it anywhere, Anywyone ever seen or heard of it? BTW, it was bought in Iraq


hi my bro
im from iran/abadan near you
i have one question
i have just bought 10 sustalone 250 from hooland medicines company just like you
i saw your post here and you say that they may be fake
i sent an email to them but they did not respond
do u have more info about them
and my final question
do i use them to your opinion or not?

----------


## last_samurai

by the way my email is
[email protected]

----------


## sanejim

IMHO, go with Omnadren . Very similiar esters, and since it is not as popular i have found that it is very unlikely to be counterfeit as opposed to sustanon which has a higher counterfeit rate.
I like Omna better anyways!
Just my two cents.

----------


## Muskels

Alright man, here we go. I am also in Iraq and I got the same shit. 1 Week after i started the cycle I broke out in this horrible Yeast Infection. Its bad man. Don't take this shit by any means. Im attaching clear pics of the gear and of the infection.

----------


## getfit28

Dang stay away from that shit !!!

----------


## getfit28

Dang stay away from that shit !!!

----------


## ACpower

u better hit that doctor up asap kid

----------


## 1buffsob

I just threw up in my mouth a little.  :Frown:

----------


## Random

omg...

----------


## Random

old thread but thanks for the update on that product..

CD

----------


## perfectbeast2001

woooaahh!! I wish i had not clicked this thread now...
No porn allowed!!

----------


## B DuBz

> Ive never seen those before, but in my opinion, stick with the Organon sustanons. That one looks like someone is trying to pull a fast one. I would tell you to email the company on the bottom of the box, but if you did, of course they are going to tell you the product is real. Maybe email them and ask them what other products they produce. I wouldnt mind getting that product tested. Good luck with those..Ill check around and see what I can come up with on that company.


hey did u ever get any info on the sustalone 250, i got the same shit and i dont know if i should try it or trash it.... thanks

----------


## smokeyd

look at the pics of the guys legs lol and this thread is really random dated post lol

----------


## Big

> hey did u ever get any info on the sustalone 250, i got the same shit and i dont know if i should try it or trash it.... thanks


way to go, bump a two and a half year old thread that's played out...

----------

